# Dogtra Collars



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

Does anyone have the New Dogtra 1700 NCP. Its the collar with the LCD Display. Is a 1/2 Mile range too short on a collar? 

If you go to Dogtra Website www.dogtra.com it is the first one to pop up.


----------



## Markjens (Nov 20, 2005)

*Dogtra*

I've been using the 1700 NCP 2-Dog. I've been very happy with it. I've used in the cold and rain and haven't had any problems with the LCD.
The LCD is nice especially for me with running the two dogs...I can easily see and adjust to the exact setting that is the appropriate correction level for each dog.

As far as the range goes...it's been more than adequate even at long distances. 

Dependability...I haven't had any problems at all...and I've been very happy with the charge the batteries hold.


----------



## Gary Suitts (Apr 22, 2006)

The best part of the LCD is the battery level indicator. Wish Dogtra was smart enough to put that feature on the new 2200 series. Guess they have to have something to improve for next years model? Sure would be nice to look at both the collar and transmitter and know how much juice you have left... Just dreaming..


----------



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

I got my 1700 about 3 weeks ago. I like everthing about it from the battery charge features on both collar and transmitter,size and range of correction levels. About the range would depend on what you are doing as far as training/hunting. It is all i need b/c 300 yards from my duck blind is one hell of a run. :wink:


----------



## Markjens (Nov 20, 2005)

Gary Suitts said:


> The best part of the LCD is the battery level indicator. Wish Dogtra was smart enough to put that feature on the new 2200 series. Guess they have to have something to improve for next years model? Sure would be nice to look at both the collar and transmitter and know how much juice you have left... Just dreaming..


Actually all the new Dotra e-collars (including the 2200ncp) have a LED light on both the receiver and transmitter that emits a difference color to indicate the battery life. Here is the way it works, green=full charge, amber=medium charge and red=needs charge. The 1700 has both the led light and the battery life icon on the LCD screen.


----------

